# lighter fluid uses help help



## nasty23 (Sep 15, 2010)

what are some uses for lighter fluid for motors, can u use it for comm drops or to clean the motors, and if you use it for comm drops is it compareable to like trinity drops or others?


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

i dont know if i would use it as comm drops sounds kinda risky some guys at my local carpet track use it to clean there rubber tires


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Hillbilly tune-up...*

Got some oil on the comm of your pancake car? Flood the comm with lighter fluid and give it a 1 second blast of full power. Repeat, then blow dry the excess lighter fluid. Oil (carefully!) and resume racing. :dude:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool

thanks LDT


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Works great in my Zippo!! Though it evaporates fairly fast, I wouldn't use it on anything that sparks, like brushes in a running slot car.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Another use for the words "flame job"


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Works for me...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Works great in my Zippo!! Though it evaporates fairly fast, I wouldn't use it on anything that sparks, like brushes in a running slot car.


Been using "tune-up in a can" since the mid '60s. Works just as well on inlines as it does on pancakes. :thumbsup: The key is to get rid of any excess after the second blast before you go back to racing.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

A 50%-50% lighter fluid/ WD 40 mixture is a good comm drops solution. works great for drag cars ( 1/24th scale) or Ho stuff too. Never had a fire yet.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## nasty23 (Sep 15, 2010)

*thanks*



clydeomite said:


> A 50%-50% lighter fluid/ WD 40 mixture is a good comm drops solution. works great for drag cars ( 1/24th scale) or Ho stuff too. Never had a fire yet.
> Clyde-0-Mite


thanks that's what i was kinda thinking, because ive seen some guy's 1/24 drag racing, that was using straight lighter fluid on comms and said it was equivalent to the voodoo drops, i was too scared to use it. i was asking because i was looking for a cheaper solution other than trinity black death drops for rc cars, thats what im using for rc


----------

